# White like da snow...



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Put some boxes out 2 days ago and have been getting hammered with lake effect ever since but did pick up a little polar bear today.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like you have a good helper. Nice weasel


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats Chris it sure does look like a nice size one. 

Hey man i feel dumb but i for the life of me cant remember your daughters name.. 

But tell her congrats on the catch cause we know she is the one who got it lol


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Dang Rob, your on to me. Your right, Hannah is the brains behind the operation, I just drive the truck.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice! Congrats to Hannah! I need to get my weasel boxes out yet. OT


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lmao From what i hear chris driving up that way is getting rough. How much snow are you guys up to?

I know i have heard you guys were getting hit hard. We didnt get but a couple inches kind of was wishing for a lil more.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pic. WTG on the weasel. I made a couple of boxes but have not put any out yet. Looks like there is no time like the present, after all cant catch any if there still in the shed.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very cool!

Is that a short tailed?


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep, short tails. Rob; we were getting a couple of inches an hour at times. I think there's about 20" but it's been cold so it's nice and dry. Here's another one from today. 

Chris


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Good job. I set out a couple boxes while I was up there and only got flyers.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I have an Ermine living under a cedar trunk behind the cabin. He is doing a good job keeping the mice and chipmunk population in check. Cool little critters.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh man you do have a lot of snow!! Surprised you are getting a few in all that snow. Great job! I finally put out 4 boxes today where I know there are weasels. Not going to trap them like I had planned this year. Oh well let them produce until next year. OT


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Magnet, yep they are neat little critters! I would keep that one around too!

OT, I figured empty boxes with all the snow the last two days too. I put a little notch in the top of the hole so they can jump in without knocking the snorkel out of their mouth. I think that's helping.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Just curious...what are you using for bait?


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Justin, I use chicken liver and Lenons weasel lure. 

Chris


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

When I was in college, my buddies had one living in their house. They used to feed it meat in the kitchen once in a while (after it cleaned up the mice). Much cooler than a cat. If you were patient and sat very still, it would come out and grab the meat while you were sitting there. It was lightning fast! Wathcing it made you glad you outweighed him by a couple hundred times!

John


----------

